# Is this the proper spot to post a E bike for sale ?



## Leebherron (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a 2017 Giant Full-E SX 0 with 500 miles for sale. I bought a 2018 Giant Full-E SX 1 in New York. I also have a new spare battery for same. Lee


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

This would be a better location:

Classifieds - Mtbr.com


----------

